# عالم الفن > منتدى الأفلام الاجنبية >  للكبار فقط.. النسخه ال DVD`R5 فيلم الرعب (بوكس اوفيس) Pandorum 2009 بحجم 2

## MiSteR LoNeLy

ملحوظه هامه :: هذه النسخه هي نسخه المانيه قمت برفعها لنقاء جودة الصوره مقارنة باي نسخه حتي الان .. وسيتم رفع النسخه الانجليزيه حين صدورها فورا ...


Size :230MB
ــ ــ ــ ــ ــ ــ ــ ــ ــ ــ
DVD`R5.. In RMBV Formate
ــ ــ ــ ــ ــ ــ ــ ــ ــ ــ ــ ــ ــ ــ ــ ــ ــ ــ ــ ــ
More Information Click Here
ــ ــ ــ ــ ــ ــ ــ ــ ــــ ــ ــ ــ ــ ــ ــ ــ ــ ــ
Movie Time 1.36MN


 



 


Rapidshare
http://takemyfile.com/432120
http://takemyfile.com/432129
-------------------------------------
Kewshare
http://takemyfile.com/432113
http://takemyfile.com/432124
-------------------------------------
Multiupload
به سيرفرات عديده
http://takemyfile.com/432112
http://takemyfile.com/432127
-------------------------------------
Rapidspread
http://takemyfile.com/432114
http://takemyfile.com/432128
-------------------------------------
Load To
http://takemyfile.com/432121
http://takemyfile.com/432126
-------------------------------------
Uploaded TO
http://takemyfile.com/432111
http://takemyfile.com/432133
-------------------------------------
Speed share
http://takemyfile.com/432118
http://takemyfile.com/432132
-------------------------------------
Egoshare
http://takemyfile.com/432116
http://takemyfile.com/432123
-------------------------------------
Net Load
http://takemyfile.com/432110
http://takemyfile.com/432134


علي رابط واحد


Multiupload
به سيرفرات عديده
http://takemyfile.com/432170
-------------------------------------
Rapidspread
http://takemyfile.com/432173
-------------------------------------
Netload
http://takemyfile.com/432163
-------------------------------------
Uploaded To
http://takemyfile.com/432165
-------------------------------------
Filefactory
http://takemyfile.com/432175
-------------------------------------
File****
http://takemyfile.com/432168
-------------------------------------
Load To
http://takemyfile.com/432167

----------


## بياض الثلج

نزلته وما أحلاه هيو شغال بس مو باين انه رعب من بدايته  :Eh S(14): 

يسلموااااااااااااااااااااا...

----------


## شذى الياسمين

تتهني يا هناء ..
و مشكور يا ساد مان ..
بس اكيد انا ما رح احضره .. ومستحييييييييييييل ..

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

> تتهني يا هناء ..
> و مشكور يا ساد مان ..
> بس اكيد انا ما رح احضره .. ومستحييييييييييييل ..



لا لازم تقوي قلبك يعني ما بصير هيها بياض الثلج صار قلبها قوي من الاخر وبتشرب :::::::::::::::



هههههههههههههه

----------


## بياض الثلج

> تتهني يا هناء ..
> و مشكور يا ساد مان ..
> بس اكيد انا ما رح احضره .. ومستحييييييييييييل ..


تعرفي لو انك هون عندي كان خليتك تشوفيه ما فيه شي بخوف يا عسولة 

وبعدين جربي شوفي بالنهار ولما يجي الليل بتكوني نسيتيه :SnipeR (39):

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

good Idea......... :Icon29:

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> لا لازم تقوي قلبك يعني ما بصير هيها بياض الثلج صار قلبها قوي من الاخر وبتشرب :::::::::::::::
> 
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههه


يا سلاااااااااااااااام ..
لا ما بقدر .. انا قلبي ضعيف .. ما بقدر اشوف هيك اشياء .. :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71): ..بخااااااااااااااااااف ..
خلص هناء بتحضره وبكفي ..

----------


## بياض الثلج

> لا لازم تقوي قلبك يعني ما بصير هيها بياض الثلج صار قلبها قوي من الاخر وبتشرب :::::::::::::::
> 
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههه


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لا جد ضحكتني انا من زمان بتفرج لأنه قدامي 8 بتفرجوا :Icon29:  فلمين بدي أطلع بخاف 

ذكرتني بمره هون بالاردن كنا بنتعامل مع دكانه فكان الزلمة منزل بضاعة عنده ومنها صناديق بيبسي وواحد بس سفن اب المهم انا بشرب سفن اب فحكيتله حطلي اياه فبتطلع فيي الزملة زي كأنه مصدوم ما أعرته اهتمامي وقلبت وجهي عنه المهم بس وصلنا عالبيت وبدي احط منه بالثلاجة والا هو ايه هاد مو سفن اب هاد ديو مشروب الطاقة ويا خيبتي يومها اتصلت فيه حكيتله بدنا نرجع الصندوق الا هو يا حرام بحكي انا استغربت انك اخدتيه حكيتله سوء فهم قصدي سوء انتباه  :SnipeR (7): 

المهم يا شذذى بدك تقوي قلبك ما بصير هيك بلاش الديو واشربي كابتشينو من الكوستا بتعملك قلق بالنهار والليل  :Icon29:

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> تعرفي لو انك هون عندي كان خليتك تشوفيه ما فيه شي بخوف يا عسولة 
> 
> وبعدين جربي شوفي بالنهار ولما يجي الليل بتكوني نسيتيه


لا دخيلك ما بدي اشوفه .. شوفيه انت وبكفي ..
لا بالنهار و لا بالليل .. ما رح اعرف اناااام .. خلص بضل ببالي وافكر فيه ..
جربت مره احضر فلم متل هيك و قويت قلبي واحضرت ومن حوالي سنتين ل هلأ لسا ببالي .. ومتذكره كل شي فيه ..
حرمت بعدها احضر افلام رعب ..

----------


## شذى الياسمين

** 

*وبعدين شوفي هالصوره ما احلاها ..*
*اذا الصوره لحالها بتقلب المعده وبتخوف .. كيف الفلم لما يكون صوت وصوره ورعب ..*
*شكلك ناويه تموتيني ..!!!*

----------

